# Diablo 3: Probleme und technische Fragen [Sammelthread]



## SimonFistrich (14. Mai 2012)

Hier regiert Diablo 3: In diesem Thread könnt Ihr über technische Probleme und Fragen rund um den Release des Action-Rollenspiels von Blizzard diskutieren - wir hoffen natürlich, dass ihr davon verschont bleibt! Auf pcgames.de haben wir zahlreiche Artikel zu Diablo 3 veröffentlicht - ihr findet sie sauber aufgelistet auf unserer Übersichtsseite.


----------



## Bullit2301 (14. Mai 2012)

*HD 4800er Diablo III startet nicht*

Diablo III sagt dass die graka HD4800er nicht unterstützt wird, viele andere Nutzer haben die gleichen Probleme mit der Graka.
Hat von euch einer schon die Lösung für das Problem?

Kommt heute Nacht vllt gleich ein Patch? Weil die Treiber sind alle aktuell.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2012)

Eine Liste der nicht unterstützen Karten gibt es hier: 
Diablo III Nicht unterstützte Grafikkarten - Battle.net-Support
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es für alle noch patches gibt....da hilft wohl nur abwarten und hoffen. Oder neue Karte kaufen.


----------



## Bullit2301 (14. Mai 2012)

danke für die antwort  , aber wie man sieht steht die ati hd 4800er nicht drauf... 
und auf der liste der unterstützten karten steht sie, um die nächste antwort vorweg zu nehmen.

habe jetzt mal nen 12.4 hotfix treiber draufgemacht, mal sehen was blizzard dazu sagt..

*So mit hotfix gehts immernoch nicht, aber wenn man die Fehlermeldung mit ESC wegdrückt startet das Spiel, GRANDIOS!!! 

habe auch gelesen, dass sogar leute mit einer 6670 diese fehlermeldung bekommen.*


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist, D3 von Disk zu installieren und irgendwo das englische Sprachpaket nachzuziehen. Auf Disk kommt nur die deutsche Version mit. Und der Englische Client dauert 10h


----------



## Dennis (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich meinen Key im Battle.net Account eingebe, dann wird mir gesagt, dass ich die Starter Edition aktiviere... Ist das normal? Die Installation läuft im Hintergrund weiter, aber auch wenn ich den Key ein zweites Mal eingebe, steht da nur etwas von Starter Edition.

Wie ist das bei Euch?


----------



## Bullit2301 (14. Mai 2012)

Nee ich hab die Standardversion.
Hast du mal im Blizzard Forum gelesen was es damit auf sich hat?


----------



## Dennis (14. Mai 2012)

Nein, noch nicht... Werde ich jetzt mal tun... Danke!


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist, D3 von Disk zu installieren und irgendwo das englische Sprachpaket nachzuziehen. Auf Disk kommt nur die deutsche Version mit. Und der Englische Client dauert 10h



Das jeweilige Sprachpaket kannst du nachinstallen. Da must du dann nicht alles, sondern nur die jeweiligen Sprachdateien, u.s.w.  nachinstallen. Ist möglich.
Kannst du dann bei den Optionen einstellen. Ich glaube sogar jetzt schon. Starte einfach mal dein D 3, das sollte ja gehen. Spätestens nach dem ersten erfolgreichen Login.


----------



## Bullit2301 (14. Mai 2012)

Dennis schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Key im Battle.net Account eingebe, dann wird mir gesagt, dass ich die Starter Edition aktiviere... Ist das normal? Die Installation läuft im Hintergrund weiter, aber auch wenn ich den Key ein zweites Mal eingebe, steht da nur etwas von Starter Edition.
> 
> Wie ist das bei Euch?


 
"Um die Starter Edition ab dem 15. Mai 2012 spielen zu können, braucht man entweder einen Gästepass-Schlüssel von einem Freund - in jeder Box-Version von Diablo 3 liegt ein solcher Code bei - oder man wartet bis zum 15. Juni 2012, dann schaltet Blizzard die Starter Edition offiziell frei."
"Die Starter Edition ist so etwas wie eine Demoversion und entsprechend eingeschränkt: Spieler können lediglich bis Level 13 aufsteigen, sie umfasst nur den ersten Akt mit dem Kampf gegen den Skelettkönig, und es gibt keinen Zugang zum Auktionshaus - der Umfang entspricht also mehr oder weniger dem der offenen Beta. Wer will, kann die Starter Edition gegen Bezahlung des Kaufpreises von rund 60 Euro in eine Vollversion umwandeln."

habe ich eben gelesen


----------



## outlost (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
habe D3 heute als Original DVD bekommen und wollte es auch installieren.
Sobald ich die DVD in das Laufwerk einlege, wird sie kurz "angelesen" und dann direkt wieder ausgeworfen. (10 x probiert)
Ich habe ein Macbook Pro, heute frisch Windows 7 64 Bit installiert.
Andere DVD's liest das Laufwerk ohne Probleme, auch unter Mac Betriebssystem wird die DVD ausgeworfen.

Bootcamp ist auf dem neuesten Stand, Treiber findet Windows auch keine neuen für das Laufwerk.

Bin iwie ratlos, vllt weis hier jemand mehr


----------



## Dennis (14. Mai 2012)

Bullit2301 schrieb:


> "Um die Starter Edition ab dem 15. Mai 2012 spielen zu können, braucht man entweder einen Gästepass-Schlüssel von einem Freund - in jeder Box-Version von Diablo 3 liegt ein solcher Code bei - oder man wartet bis zum 15. Juni 2012, dann schaltet Blizzard die Starter Edition offiziell frei."


Das ist ja schön und gut, aber mich bringt das nicht weiter! Ich habe nicht den Key des Gästepasses aktivieren wollen sondern den meiner gekauften Version. Dieser ist auf der Innenseite unterhalb der DVD aufgeklebt und mit "Standard Edition" betitelt.

Habe bereits ein Ticket bei Blizzard eröffnet. Mal schauen, was ich als Antwort bekomme...


----------



## MICHI123 (14. Mai 2012)

Bullit2301 schrieb:


> Diablo III sagt dass die graka HD4800er nicht unterstützt wird, viele andere Nutzer haben die gleichen Probleme mit der Graka...


 Och, das ist ja toll dass man sowas zufällig in nem Forum liest.... 
hab ne HD 4850 und überlegt das Game zu kaufen... 
Blizzard selbst gibt als Minimum an: "ATI Radeon™ X1950 Pro oder besser" 
ISt dei X1950 nicht unter der HD4800er?

Wenn Spiele trotz erfüllter Hardwareanforderung nicht funktionierne oder unspielbar Ruckeln, ist das meiner Meinung nach Beschiss. Da zahlt man 60€ und kanns dann vermutlich nicht mal verkaufen wegen dem Battle-net-account-zwang...
naja, erstmal werd ich auf ne Demo warten, bevor ich dafür Geld ausgebe...


noch was: kann man das Spiel auf mehreren Rechner installieren? und ist die Disc Version für PC UND Mac? Ich denke dass es beim Rechner meiner Freundin und auch bei ihrem Macbook knapp werden könnte, da wird sie mit sicherheit keine 60€ investieren um dann zu sehen dass das Spiel total laggt...


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2012)

Die DvD installer Version ist wie üblich bei Blizzard für PC und für MAC.


----------



## Pandaniel (15. Mai 2012)

*Spiel startet nicht ! (Radeon HD 5650)*

Hallo, 
ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen. Bin total am verzweifeln. und zwar deswegen:

Habe D3 von der DVD aus installiert, patch runtergeladen alles perfekt..SO
Wenn ich jetzt aber von der DVD aus das Spiel starten will, kommt ganz normal der launcher. Ich drücke auf Spielen, es erscheint das Diablo Symbol und dann NIX. ich hab mal 5 Minuten gewartet nix passiert. 
Ich weiß nicht ob das hilfreich ist aber bekomme dann im "D3Debug" Dokument laufend neue Fehlermeldungen: "Direct3DCreate() created an unsuitable D3D (0, 1)"

So dann hab ich versucht von der Festplatte aus das Spiel über den Diablo3 Launcher zu starten. Der Launcher erscheint, ABER ich kann nur auf "Install" drücken und selbst dann bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung: "Data required to install this game could not be found. Please try again. If this error reoccurs, please try installing Diablo III as a digital download on Battle.net" 

Genau das selbe passiert wenn ich das Spiel über die Diablo.exe starte.

Hab dann versucht das Spiel neu zu installieren. Bei der Deinstallation kam dann aber ne Fehlermeldung und es wurde abgebrochen. Nun wird Diablo3 auch nicht mehr als Programm aufgeführt und ich kanns auch nicht mehr neu installieren.

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Hab schon alles probiert was in den anderen Threads stand.. als Administrator ausführen, aktuelle Treiber und Windows updates, sekundäre anmeldung, firewall...

Ich hoffe es kann mir einer von euch helfen
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## BleedMage (15. Mai 2012)

Woran kann das liegen, dass bei mir keiner der erreichten Erfolge bis  einschließlich dem Skelettkönig angezeigt wird? Im Profil wird irgendwie  erst alles danach als "erbracht" markiert?!?!


----------



## sesudra (15. Mai 2012)

ich spiele D3 nicht, wollte aber auf das hier hinweisen:
Diablo 3: Fehler 3006 - Templer sorgt mit schwerwiegendem Bug für Ausschluss vom Battle.net - GamesAktuell.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Pandaniel schrieb:


> *Spiel startet nicht ! (Radeon HD 5650)*
> 
> Hallo,
> ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen. Bin total am verzweifeln. und zwar deswegen:


 Sind denn alle Deine Treiber aktuell? Board, Sound und GRafikkarte?


Ich selber fliege dauernd aus dem laufenden Spiel "*sie wurden aus dem Spiel entfernt*" - sind davon viele betroffen, oder ist das eher ungewöhnlich?


----------



## Pandaniel (15. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind denn alle Deine Treiber aktuell? Board, Sound und GRafikkarte?
> 
> 
> Ich selber fliege dauernd aus dem laufenden Spiel "*sie wurden aus dem Spiel entfernt*" - sind davon viele betroffen, oder ist das eher ungewöhnlich?


 
Danke für die Antwort.
Ich hab jetzt nur für die Grafikkarte den neuesten Treiber runtergeladen. Fürs Mainboard und Soundkarte noch nciht. Ich schau mal ob das was bringt die runterzuladen. 

Hab inzwischen auch schon das Spiel nochmal mit dem Downloader runtergeladen und neu installiert. Aber nix hat sich geändert. Genau der selbe Fehler. :/


----------



## patsche (15. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mich immernoch nicht einloggen, der Login Button ist immernoch eingegraut, das Spiel hab ich gestern Vormittag schon freischalten lassen, doch nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

patsche schrieb:


> Ich kann mich immernoch nicht einloggen, der Login Button ist immernoch eingegraut, das Spiel hab ich gestern Vormittag schon freischalten lassen, doch nichts.



Also, der Login sollte an sich so oder so nicht ausgegraut sein, außer Du hast noch keine Zugangsdaten eingetragen ^^   Oder vlt eine Firewall aktiv?


----------



## zakuma (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich komm leider immernoch nicht rien schon den ganzen Abend nicht


----------



## GorrestFump (15. Mai 2012)

Ich bekomme ständig "Fehler 37", was kann man da tun  ?


----------



## dromin84 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat eigentlich noch irgendwer versucht, in einer anderen Region zu  spielen? Da ich mich bisher nicht in Europa einloggen konnte, hab ich's  auch in Amerika und Asien versucht. In der Region Amerika hab ich kurz  reingespielt, aber mein Char wurde offensichtlich nicht gespeichert.  Eben in Asien gings auch, aber dann kam ne Meldung, dass die Server  wegen eines Updates in 15 min runtergefahren werden. Bin daraufhin aus  dem Spiel raus, weil ich nicht umsonst zu weit reinspielen wollte.

Grüße

Update: Also eine andere Region zu wählen, deklariere ich jetzt mal als ganz blöde Idee - es sei denn man möchte immer von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Eisdrache81 (16. Mai 2012)

Servus!
Also bei mir lagt und ruckelt d3 dermaßen brutal....
Bis zur Unspielbarkeit....!!
Bin ich eigentlich der einzigste mit dem Prob ??
Hab schon alles an allen details geschraubt, hat sich nicht geändert. Weiterhin wahnsinnslatenzzeiten... So heftig, kenne ich das noch nicht mal von releasedays bei großen MMORPGs...
Zur Info mein System:
i5-2400
4 gb Ram
Radeon 6950
WIN 7 mit Sp1


----------



## Jacien (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,
bei mir hat alles sofort funktioniert, völlig ungewohnt
Hab gestern Abend so gegen 19.00 4-5 std. gespielt, kam zwar immer die Meldung server sind ausgelastet, aber habs minimiert und einfach andauerd versucht...
Im game ist dann einmal zwischendurch die drehzal der fans auf 100% gegangen, so graphisch aufwändig isses doch gar nicht...

bye


----------



## kazanian (16. Mai 2012)

hallo!

ich bräuchte mal hilfe. hab durch das wow jahresabo db3 geschenkt bekommen. nun hab ich seit gestern ein problem. hab das spiel herunter geladen und wollte dies installieren jedoch kommt bei ungefähr 25% die meldung das eine datei nicht geöffnet werden kann. also hab ich gegoogelt und die tipps zwecks neu herunterladen ins selbige verzeichnis befolgt, jedoch keine verbesserung das problem bleibt bestehen. achja beim herunterladen folgt eine meldung von windows. fehlermeldungen siehe pics. wäre für hilfe dankbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2012)

kazanian schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich bräuchte mal hilfe. hab durch das wow jahresabo db3 geschenkt bekommen. nun hab ich seit gestern ein problem. hab das spiel herunter geladen und wollte dies installieren jedoch kommt bei ungefähr 25% die meldung das eine datei nicht geöffnet werden kann. also hab ich gegoogelt und die tipps zwecks neu herunterladen ins selbige verzeichnis befolgt, jedoch keine verbesserung das problem bleibt bestehen. achja beim herunterladen folgt eine meldung von windows. fehlermeldungen siehe pics. wäre für hilfe dankbar.
> 
> ...


  hast du denn die neueste Version runtergeladen? Kann eine Firewall oder ein Virenscanner schuld sein?


----------



## AMD-Dragon (17. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe das Spiel heute von der DVD installiert, überhaupt keine probleme gehabt, alles hat funktioniert, Installation/einloggen etc.

Auch habe ich nicht wie einige sagen Probleme mit den Frames, und meine Hardware ist eher bescheiden.

Phenom X4 955
Ati 9800 Gt
4 GB
Vista

Durchschnittliche 50 fps


----------



## Talassa (17. Mai 2012)

hallo!

ich bräuchte mal hilfe. hab durch das wow jahresabo db3 geschenkt bekommen. nun hab ich seit gestern ein problem. hab das spiel herunter geladen und wollte dies installieren jedoch kommt bei ungefähr 25% die meldung das eine datei nicht geöffnet werden kann. also hab ich gegoogelt und die tipps zwecks neu herunterladen ins selbige verzeichnis befolgt, jedoch keine verbesserung das problem bleibt bestehen. achja beim herunterladen folgt eine meldung von windows. fehlermeldungen siehe pics. wäre für hilfe dankbar.


Bei mir ists das Gleiche,nur dass ich ungefähr 70% heruntergeladen bekomme,dann ist Schluss.
Habe langsam schon keinen Bock auf das Spiel.
Was erlaubt sich Blizz? Kann meine Zeit auch anders verschwenden,als stundenlang vergeblich am PC zu sitzen,um dieses Spiel ans Laufen zu bekommen!!!


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (20. Mai 2012)

Die Server sind aktuell nicht erreichbar, da man wohl Probleme mit eben diesen hat. Es wird "mit Hochdruck" an einer Lösung gearbeitet.

...dies für alle, die sich veilleicht gerade wundern, warum sie nicht in´s Spiel kommen.


----------



## headcutter1001 (20. Mai 2012)

oh ja komm auch nicht rein-.- hatte mich bis jetzt nicht so über die kleinen Startschwierigkeiten geärgert. Nun nervt es allerding schon wenn ich ein Singleplayer Spiel spielen will und dasss nicht geht da die Server offline sind


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Die Server sind aktuell nicht erreichbar, da man wohl Probleme mit eben diesen hat. Es wird "mit Hochdruck" an einer Lösung gearbeitet.
> 
> ...dies für alle, die sich veilleicht gerade wundern, warum sie nicht in´s Spiel kommen.


 
und das sonntag nachmittag. grmpf


----------



## hupe316 (21. Mai 2012)

Bei uns gibt es keine DSL Internetverbindung deswegen habe ich nur UMTS und die meiste Zeit über ist es einfach unspielbar obwohl ich nur den Single Player Spielen will aber der Ping derart im Keller ist das es übelst laggt. Ich wusste nicht das die gesamte Spielelogik auf dem Server abläuft, davon habe ich vor dem Erscheinen von Diablo 3 nichts gehört von Blizzard.



Funktioniert es nur bei mir nicht oder haben mehrere ohne DSL Internet Verbindung Probleme mit dem Single Player?


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (23. Mai 2012)

Hm... die Server der EU sind offenbar mal wieder "nicht erreichbar" oder "überfüllt".

US-Server laufen einwandfrei. Ich beginne, mir einen kostenlosen Char-Transfer zu wünschen.


----------



## Piccolo676 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin relativ neu im Diablo-Geschehen und daher noch nicht so ganz mit allen Funktionen und Optionen vertraut, daher ne kurze Frage bzgl. single-player bzw. coop :
Habe gestern abend gespielt und war mit meinem Begleiter unterwegs. Dann hat sich ein Kollege eingelogt und ist meinem Spiel beigetreten, worauf hin mein Begleiter verschwand und wir 2 unterwegs waren. 
Nun ist meine Frage, kann man sein eigenes Spiel irgendwie sperren, oder so einstellen, dass man erst zustimmen muss bevor jemand sich einklinken kann ? Im gestrigen Fall wars nicht so tragisch, aber wenn das wären nem Boss-Kampf oder in mitten einer Monsterhorde passiert denke ich ist das eher ungünstig.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2012)

Irgendwo in den Optionen kann man "Quickjoin" enthaken, dann kann dich keiner mehr mit plötzlichem Spieleintritt überraschen.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (31. Mai 2012)

...und wieder Server Down Show, zweiter Tag in Folge. Ups, Sorry. Aber wie wär´s? Nachdem die beim Konkurrenten nicht mehr läuft... für D III wäre dieser Name doch wirklich passend.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> ...und wieder Server Down Show, zweiter Tag in Folge. Ups, Sorry. Aber wie wär´s? Nachdem die beim Konkurrenten nicht mehr läuft... für D III wäre dieser Name doch wirklich passend.


ich versteh Dein Posting irgendwie nicht ^^ 

Was meinst Du mit "_wie wär's_" ? Wie wäre was? ^^

"_Nachdem die beim Konkurrenten_..." => wer ist "die" ? Was für ein Konkurrent? ^^

"..._für D III wäre dieser Name_..." => welcher Name? Wovon redest Du? ^^



Fehlt da vlt. was in Deinem Posting? ^^


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2012)

Beim *Konkurrenten *Gamestar gab oder gibt es die *Server Down Show* - jeden Mittwoch, wenn die WoW Server gewartet werden.

Milchmausi schlägt nun vor, hier eine Server Down Show einzuführen - immer wenn die Diablo 3 Server down sind.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (31. Mai 2012)

Sorry, als Multi-Foren-Leser bin ich bei diesem Posting ausschließlich von mir selbst und anderen Leuten mit ähnlichem Verhaltensmuster ausgegangen und habe daher vorausgesetzt, dass "jeder" die Server-Down-Show von Gamestar kennt. Da diese gerade eine kreative Schaffenspause eingelegt hat und ich den Namen "SDS" ansich gerade ganz passend für die EU-Server von Diablo III empfand, sollte mein Posting ein kleiner, nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Wink an die PCG.de-Redaktion sein, doch hier quasi in die Bresche zu springen und vielleicht eine kleine "Ersatz"Show (wenn auch nur einmal zum Spass) nur auf Diablo III zu bringen.

EDIT: zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt scheint das Einloggen (trotz Eilmeldung im Login-Fenster) aber zu funktionieren und die Latenzen liegen (zumindest bei mir) zum ersten Mal auch dauerhaft unterhalb der 90. Zumindest da scheint Blizzard also langsam Stabilität reinzupatchen. Fraglich natürlich in wie weit nun die Latenz von der Zahl der angemeldeten Spielerschaft abhängig ist.


----------



## GI-Jens (14. Juni 2012)

Aktuell vermehrt Einloggprobleme.. :/


----------



## da-Dizzey (13. August 2012)

Hej Alle Zusammen.
Ich bin hier neu und wollte mal gleich mit einem Problem anfangen von Diablo III.
Diablo III hatte ich schon auf meinem Laptop (win7) da aber meine Festplatte kaputt gegangen ist musste ich es neu Installieren.
aber dass kann ich nicht.
Ich hab auch ein Bild dass ihr wisst um was es geht ^^


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2012)

Also ich würde die Disc mit der Aufschrift "Disc 1" einlegen.


----------



## da-Dizzey (13. August 2012)

Ja super aber ich hab nur eine cd und da steht oben "Spiel-DVD" und es gab auch nur eine cd in der verpackung ^^


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2012)

da-Dizzey schrieb:


> Ja super aber ich hab nur eine cd und da steht oben "Spiel-DVD" und es gab auch nur eine cd in der verpackung ^^


 Dann würd ich doch einfach die nehmen. Und wenn "DVD" draufsteht, ist's keine CD.  

So, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:
Du hast also einen *Original *Datenträger. Dieser ist in dem Laufwerk, von dem du das Spiel auch installiert hast?
Und du hast eine neue Festplatte. Oder versuchst du etwa, das ganze auf die kaputte zu installieren?
Kannst du über den Explorer auf die DVD schauen?
Was passiert, wenn du das Spiel aus dem installierten Verzeichnis heraus startest?
Was erscheint alles vor dieser Fehlermeldung? Startet der Launcher normal durch?


----------



## da-Dizzey (13. August 2012)

> So, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:
> Du hast also einen *Original *Datenträger. Dieser ist in dem Laufwerk, von dem du das Spiel auch installiert hast?
> Und du hast eine neue Festplatte. Oder versuchst du etwa, das ganze auf die kaputte zu installieren?
> Kannst du über den Explorer auf die DVD schauen?
> ...



Ja hab ich. Ja
ich hab eine neue festplatte und nein so dumm bin ich nicht dass ich es auf die alte installier.
Ja kann ich
ich hab noch kein installierten Verzeichnis.
es erscheint der Launcher, dann das Fenster zum Installieren und das Zielverzeichnis wo ich es hin installieren soll.
ja der Launcher startet normal


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2012)

Was ich versuchen würde:
a) Inhalt der DVD auf die Festplatte in einen temporären Ordner kopieren, von dort aus installieren
b) Key im BattleNet Account aktivieren, von dort den Client downloaden


----------



## da-Dizzey (13. August 2012)

das mit dem temporären Ordner versteh ich nicht müsstest mir erklärn!  
und wenn es keine andere lösung gibt probier ich es mit dem Client


----------



## da-Dizzey (13. August 2012)

oh GOTT es geht mein freund hat mir das mit dem temp Ordner gemacht und jetz geht's  
ich wollt mich nochmal herzlich bedanken bei dir  !!


----------



## melgoth (26. August 2012)

Hallo an Alle!

*Bug - Kann Zauberer mit geschmiedeten Zauberstab NICHT ausrüsten:*
Stehe derzeit in Diablo3 bei einem bug an.* Ich kann meinem Zauberer (Level 6) nicht mit einem Zauberstab (Level 6) ausrüsten.* Diesen Zauberstab habe ich zuerst mit einem anderen character (Barbar)* beim Schmied hergestellt* und danach nochmals mit dem Zauberer selber. Bei beiden 'items' habe ich das Problem, dass ich den Zauberer nicht damit ausrüsten kann. Das Spiel verweigert das schlichtweg.

*Diablo support:*
Habe versucht das Problem auf der deutschen Seite zu posten bzw. ein Ticket zu erstellen, was mir nicht gelang -> Ist echt kacke dieser 'support' - eine echte Frechheit. Im englischen Form konnte ich dann ein paar andere finden, die auch das gleiche Problem haben. Siehe BUG: lvl 6 Wiz unable to equip crafted wand 

*Bug Hilfe:* 

Ich kann derzeit nicht sinnvoll weiterspielen, bzw. muss komplett auf die geschmiedeten Zauberstäbe (vielleicht noch mehr) verzichten.
Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie Blizzard mit so einem Bug-Report umgeht?
Bekommt man da irgendwann eine Aussage, ob die den bug wahrgenommen haben und dagegen etwas tun?
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem und vielleicht eine Lösung oder einen workaround?
lg
melgoth


----------

